# Literaturverwaltung Hilfe



## ninis (5. Nov 2012)

Hallo lieber Programmierer,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe dieses Semester die Aufgabe bekommen eine Literaturverwaltung zu schreiben (Speichern von Buch, Bearbeiten von Buch, Suchen nach Autor usw...).
Um mir vieles zu erspraren suche ich nun mehrere Quellcodes, die mir die Arbeit erleichtern.

Kennt jemand von euch einen Quellcode für so ein Programm, es muss ja nicht direkt mit Literatur zu tun haben, sondern auch andere Themen wie CD-Verwaltung oder Personalverwaltung, die aber im Prinzip das gleiche aussagen. Ich finde nämlich nichts Gescheites!

Vielen Dank


----------



## Fab1 (5. Nov 2012)

Kannst ja mal hier schauen. Google Code

Bin aber ehrlich gesagt kein Fan von solchen Sachen, wenn du schon willst, dass ein anderer die Arbeit macht, dann kannst du ihn auch dafür bezahlen. Was anderes ist es nämlich nicht, zumindest hört es sich für mich so an.


----------



## TryToHelp (6. Nov 2012)

Also so schwer ist so eine einfache Literaturverwaltung ja nicht, hab sowas in der Schule mal programmieren dürfen, ist ja nur eine DB mit Eingabe/Ausgabe/Suche fertig und im Studium durfte ich auch eine Entwickeln, das geht ganz ohne fremden Code anschauen. Wenn du dafür fremden Code klauen musst, ist das arm und du hast wohl das falsche Studium gewählt.


----------



## pewpew (6. Nov 2012)

Und spätestens in der Klausur wirst du dich dann fragen, ob es nicht vllt. sinnvoll gewesen wäre, sich ein wenig mit der Programmierung zu beschäftigen.
Code klauen bringt nie etwas.


----------



## ARadauer (6. Nov 2012)

sich dafür in fremden proffessionellen Code einzuarbeiten ist viel schwerer als das selber zu schreiben...


----------



## Trolllllll (6. Nov 2012)

Ja das kann schon stimmen, je nachdem wie gut der Code ist und wie gut dokumentiert. Und wer sagt, das er sich den Code genauer anschaut und ihn verstehen will, so wie es sich angehört hat, will er ihn einfach nur Klauen und die Labels umbenennen ;-)
Und mit ein bisschen Suchen hätte er sogar hier im Forum was gefunden, ich jedenfalls habe das


----------

